# His ears won't stand up



## jarnold (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi everyone. I came across someone who had an 8 month old male German shepard that they decided wouldn't work with their breeding program because his ears won't stand up. 

She was told it was either genetic or that they were possibly damaged when he was younger. 

Does anyone know about this? Is there something that can be done to correct it??? 

I have never heard of this before and was very curious about it. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would check out the Puppy Place forum, and their is a whole section devoted to their Ears. Paruse around through some of the threads, i'm sure you'll find more than your looking for! lol

Non free standing ears is pretty common. They're are many methods to uprighting them, but sometimes, like you mentioned, due to genetics, or injury they just wont stay up. I have a male who just turned one in january, and still has one floppy ear. I've tried glueing it up, a few methods of taping, breath right strips, etc. and yet nothing held it for long. Their is a surgical implant procedure that can be done, but i would go against that route unless their is a serious need for the dogs ear to stand, which in most cases, their isnt.


----------



## jarnold (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks. I will go check it out!


----------



## SCGSDx2 (Jul 4, 2005)

One of mine has "soft" ears. We tried everything to upright them. Nothing worked but we love her anyway.







She's just so adorable.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ours turned 5 mos. old today. His daddy and mommy as well as grandparents all have their ears up, so his not being up yet is definetely not genetic. He is still teething, and a canine nutrition expert told me not to worry until his teeth are all done with. But, having said that, it is very frustrating to see your handsome boy with his ears still down at 5 months. I have hope they will stand on their own unless his very hyper siblings hurt him when younger. I bought the glue and I am sooo ready to use it. But I am giving nature a little longer to do its thing. Let's keep us all posted as to any progress.!!!!


----------

